# TPU's - High End AGP Graphic Card Club/Collector's



## Nostalgic Hardware (Jun 5, 2013)

As the title states, A club for high end AGP Graphic Card owners! 

Since there is a lot of post's of AGP cards throughout the forums, I thought we should have our own club to post and share our cards.

If you have pictures, I will include you in the club list below 

My Collection of late model AGP cards so far, well i'm missing my other 4670 and 9800XT..

HIS 3850 AGP 512MB (With ASUS DirectCU Cooler)
HIS 4670 AGP 1GB (DEAD, Bridge chip died :shadedshu)
HIS 1950PRO AGP 256MB 
XpertVision 6600GT 128Mb x2 
Nvidia 7800GS AGP 256MB ( G71 )
Powercolour X850XT PE AGP 256MB
BFG PhysX PCI Card (This was just in the image lol)









*Club Members*

*LegendofMadness*
*TRWOV*
*Jstn7477*
*JC316*
*eidairaman1*
*uuuaaaaaa*
*revin*​


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 5, 2013)

Nicely done! That's quite a collection there.

I tried to stay with AGP for as long as I could and I've recently disposed of my excellent X1950 Pro and my stellar 3850 is still happily rockin' out in my best mate's rig.

As I'm going to visit him this weekend, if I remember I'll take a photo of the beaut.


----------



## Nostalgic Hardware (Jun 5, 2013)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Nicely done! That's quite a collection there.
> 
> I tried to stay with AGP for as long as I could and I've recently disposed of my excellent X1950 Pro and my stellar 3850 is still happily rockin' out in my best mate's rig.
> 
> As I'm going to visit him this weekend, if I remember I'll take a photo of the beaut.




Thanks man!, I'm glad I held onto my AGP cards.  All my IT friends think i'm a complete fool hanging onto "Useless junk" haha.  

I recently got the 4670, 1950Pro and the 3850 with the X850XT PE.  I just found them to be very interesting, and great fun to overclock with 

Awsume!, Take as many pictures as you want


----------



## KainXS (Jun 5, 2013)

ye I also tried to hold out with AGP a while back but bought a 4coredual(AGP+PCI-E) then my 7950GT AGP died on me.

what is that asus card on the top left btw, never saw that agp card before?


----------



## Nostalgic Hardware (Jun 9, 2013)

KainXS said:


> ye I also tried to hold out with AGP a while back but bought a 4coredual(AGP+PCI-E) then my 7950GT AGP died on me.
> 
> what is that asus card on the top left btw, never saw that agp card before?



It's a HIS 3850 AGP with a cooler from a broken ASUS 6870 DirectCU. Direct fit (Fan connector and all) 

It works really well


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 10, 2013)

I present you, Green Tea:































Asrock  939A8X-M
AMD FX60
4GB OCZ DDR500 EB Platinum
Geforce 7950GT AGP (OEM?) w/custom vinyl letters on the side.
Elite 460 modded with Evergreen 120mm fan and green sleeving
Cooler Master TX3 w/dual  92mm Evergreen fans
cheapo mATX case modded with 2 bottom 92mm intake fans and a top 120mm exhaust, window cut and painted green.



and my scraps build (WIP):
















salvaged Abit IC7-G w/chinapo northbridge heatsink with Noiseblocker 40mm fan
Pentium 4 3.4E E0
Masscool cooper heatsink w/92mm SilentX LED fan.
4GB muskin Redline XP4000
salvaged Visiontek HD2600XT w/chinapo HSF and VRAM heatsinks
salvaged 160GB Hitachi SATA HDD (passes every Seagate tools tests)
Soundblaster X-Fi XtremeMusic (can't find drivers for W7x32 )
Gigabyte i-RAM w/4GB
Elite 460 w/blue LED fan
Thermal Master TC-450 case (mods coming)

The CPU runs very hot (70C idle), I don't recall if my old 3.2C ran that hot when oced to 3.6. I wonder if I could mount a Hyper 212 or TX3 somehow


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 10, 2013)

LegendofMadness said:


> As the title states, A club for high end AGP Graphic Card owners!
> 
> Since there is a lot of post's of AGP cards throughout the forums, I thought we should have our own club to post and share our cards.
> 
> ...



can you take straight frontal pics of those 6660GT's? so I can add to db 

also can u do me a favor and validate it with gpu-z and send me the link?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 10, 2013)

I still have a Sapphire 3850 AGP on my AM2NF3-VSTA running XP, and I also have a 4CoreDual-SATA2 with an X6800 as a small server but it's running an ASUS GF4 MX440 64MB. Other less notable cards I have are a GF6200 256MB DDR2 and an OEM FX5200 128MB in my freebie Dell Dimension 8300.


----------



## JC316 (Jun 10, 2013)

I still have a turd called the Geforce FX 5900 128mb, then I have an X850 pro.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have 2 1950 pros 512 mb and a radeon all in wonder9800 pro


----------



## Nostalgic Hardware (Jun 10, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I present you, Green Tea:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img703/2783/img0032ta.jpg
> 
> ...




Now that is pure amazing, I need to start tidying my rigs up now.  Seriously 
Chuck the 3850 into the scraps build and see what it can do 

Also Added to the list! 



T4C Fantasy said:


> can you take straight frontal pics of those 6660GT's? so I can add to db
> 
> also can u do me a favor and validate it with gpu-z and send me the link?



I made a mistake, I have the plain 128mb models.  If you are still interested, I can take a picture of them and upload a GPUZ link with a bios file?


----------



## qubit (Jun 10, 2013)

OMG AGP - that takes me back!

I've got a couple of cards that should fit the bill. I'll try to add photos later.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 10, 2013)

Need to dig out my trusty old AsusTek Ti 4200 and PNY FX 5700 VIVO. Fun cards for their time.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 10, 2013)

LegendofMadness said:


> Now that is pure amazing, I need to start tidying my rigs up now.  Seriously
> Chuck the 3850 into the scraps build and see what it can do
> 
> Also Added to the list!
> ...



plain models? 6600 GT? so its not 6660? if its 6660 I would like gpuz validation and pic


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jun 10, 2013)

Some pieces of my old machine 

Abit IC7-MAX3
4*512Mb Patriot XBLK PC3200 2-2-2-5 (Samsung TCCD chips)
PowerColor x850xt PE AGP
Sapphire HD3850 AGP

3.2E SL7E5 (worked @ 4GHz under water between 2006 and 2012)
3.06GHz SL6S5

Included some games that I played with this rig 

The pump was dieing so i took it apart...


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 10, 2013)

I saw a diagram of the Hyper 212+ and the height is 158mm. I think I'll be able to fit it inside the case but I'll have to macgyver some way to mount it.

If it doesn't fit I have an N520 that surely would but it's heavier due to the metallic cover.


----------



## qubit (Jun 10, 2013)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> Abit IC7-MAX3



Now there's a classic worth preserving.  Abit were my favourite enthusiast brand bar none back in the day.

I have the AN7, AI7 and AN8 Ultra and mobos.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 10, 2013)

BTW, what should we consider a high end AGP card? Anything north of Intel HD4000 for example? or just high end in its time period?

If we take HD4000 as a baseline it would mean:
X800XT and above
X1650XT and above
HD2600XT and above
HD3650 DDR3 and above
HD4650 and above


----------



## Nostalgic Hardware (Jun 11, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> BTW, what should we consider a high end AGP card? Anything north of Intel HD4000 for example? or just high end in its time period?
> 
> If we take HD4000 as a baseline it would mean:
> X800XT and above
> ...



I would say stuff from the FX5800 Ultras/5950 Ultras, 6800 Ultras, 7800GS/7950GT, Voodoo 5 series, and any HD Series, X series etc?


----------



## Nostalgic Hardware (Jun 11, 2013)

qubit said:


> Now there's a classic worth preserving.  Abit were my favourite enthusiast brand bar none back in the day.
> 
> I have the AN7, AI7 and AN8 Ultra and mobos.



I got two IC7-Max 3s and a NF7.  Amazing quality boards seriously.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a X850XTPE sitting in a box somewhere. I'll have to dig it out though Im pretty sure I uploaded pics of it before somewhere... back in the day I had the 3rd highest clocked X8XX class GPU in all of Guru3D, I was marginally beaten by a heavily volt modded X800XT


----------



## Maban (Jun 11, 2013)

I've got an AGP ATI X850XTPE. There's a picture of it somewhere on the forum.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 11, 2013)

Got a Voodoo 3500  still working (Packed away in original Box)
This was TOP of THE Range in its Time

Pictures in  TPU's Nostalgic Hardware Club
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108251&page=13


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 11, 2013)

Picked up the Hyper 212+ yesterday and on preeliminary testing it "fits" as in the heatpipes touch the acrylic window. I'll try to get a thinner acrylic sheet and see how it does. I have an old Thermaltake Volcano from which I can take the mounting hardware while I come up with something  permanent. 

The only issue is that the fan on the northbridge heatsink will have to go so I'll have to get a tower style sink or something shorter. I'll pass by the computer recycling shop and see what I can find.







Maybe I should start a log and not hijack this...



EDIT: I found a cooper heatsink that should do the job. Not sure what it was for since it seems to be mounted with screws, I think I'll have to device something.


----------



## Nostalgic Hardware (Jun 14, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Picked up the Hyper 212+ yesterday and on preeliminary testing it "fits" as in the heatpipes touch the acrylic window. I'll try to get a thinner acrylic sheet and see how it does. I have an old Thermaltake Volcano from which I can take the mounting hardware while I come up with something  permanent.
> 
> The only issue is that the fan on the northbridge heatsink will have to go so I'll have to get a tower style sink or something shorter. I'll pass by the computer recycling shop and see what I can find.
> 
> ...



Nice!
I had issues with heatpipes in the past, very annoying when they hit the side pannels :/

Go ahead and share, you are not hijacking!


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 14, 2013)

Someone want to part with a skt 775 board that does AGP & DDR? I have everything i need, minus the board! 

Seriously


----------



## revin (Jun 14, 2013)

In late 2006 Gainward released a third '7800 GS' card with 20 pixel shaders running at 500 MHz core and 1400 MHz memory called the "BLISS GS-GLH".[14] This card is also based on the 7900 GS core.


Gainward Bliss Golden Sample 7800GS+ GLH Goes Like Hell Special Edition 512 Mb
This was not just a G71, but a very rare card that had the 7900GTX 1.2ns Ram

BTW Stock Clocks are 500/700[1400]

690 700[1400] Was the fastest Furmark AGP card and 1 of the highest _video _scoreing AGP with the Q6700
Similar stock picture of


----------



## Nostalgic Hardware (Jun 19, 2013)

revin said:


> In late 2006 Gainward released a third '7800 GS' card with 20 pixel shaders running at 500 MHz core and 1400 MHz memory called the "BLISS GS-GLH".[14] This card is also based on the 7900 GS core.
> 
> 
> Gainward Bliss Golden Sample 7800GS+ GLH Goes Like Hell Special Edition 512 Mb
> ...




Very interesting!
What about the 7950GT AGP, Surely with a big cooler it could beat it?

And how does the 3850 go against this thing overclocked?

Cheers!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 19, 2013)

The 3850 has roughly twice the horsepower of the 7950GT and X1950Pro


----------



## revin (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes indeed ! Compare my sig score of 6500 vs 12000, _BUT_ it's also worth noting that my S.M.x score's were _not_ that far apart, it ws the extra HP of the Q6700 that made the bigest differance P4EE3.4@3.8=CPU Score 8xx
 Sadly ALOT of my posting's with AGP and P4 are gone long ago[a TPU server Back up issue]





Note here i'm the only nVidia AGP this far up, jtleon was the last AGP card







Lastly, about IQ, the Bliss looked better in text[like Matrox did] but they both did Crysis very good,[tweaked High profiles], but the nod is to the 3850, it was somewhat smoother, BUT it was also much better when I went to the Q6700/conroe865PE !


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 21, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> Someone want to part with a skt 775 board that does AGP & DDR? I have everything i need, minus the board!
> 
> Seriously



How about a Socket A ddr board?


----------



## RETROKOMODO (Sep 9, 2022)

revin said:


> In late 2006 Gainward released a third '7800 GS' card with 20 pixel shaders running at 500 MHz core and 1400 MHz memory called the "BLISS GS-GLH".[14] This card is also based on the 7900 GS core.
> 
> 
> Gainward Bliss Golden Sample 7800GS+ GLH Goes Like Hell Special Edition 512 Mb
> ...


Sorry for raising the dead, but I just found this on Facebook marketplace. 

Is it the same as the one you described? Notice you can see the bridge chip under the cooler:








looking forward to putting it through it's paces when it arrives! Cost me £55 inc postage


----------



## qubit (Sep 9, 2022)

Crikey, this is a blast from the past!

Yeah, post some photos and benchies when you get it.


----------



## RETROKOMODO (Sep 9, 2022)

qubit said:


> Crikey, this is a blast from the past!
> 
> Yeah, post some photos and benchies when you get it.


Will do! I can do some comparisons with my AGP HD 3850. In fact - shameless plug - it'll no doubt end up featured on my https://www.youtube.com/c/RetroKomodo channel


----------



## revin (Sep 22, 2022)

RETROKOMODO said:


> Sorry for raising the dead, but I just found this on Facebook marketplace.
> 
> Is it the same as the one you described? Notice you can see the bridge chip under the cooler:
> 
> ...


Yes Indeed that's her ! She was a BRUTE !
Just DONT Furmark it crazly, it cooked my TIM, there is / was a good bit of data that lemonadesoda and I benched thru , I started this card with a 3.4EE chip, then a Q6700
IIRC I was firmly at 700+ clock, and 1500+ mem . she's boxed up in my attic with a couple of Abit boards
Great find , please keep us updated on it  
sorry I'm late been too much going on this summer


----------



## RETROKOMODO (Sep 26, 2022)

Little update: When I initially benched this card on 3DMark2001 it finished with decent scores, but idled at 65 and had hit 125 degrees after the benchmark run!! I found it had no paste at all - just silicon to metal - so re-pasted, and now idles at 35 - topping out at 49. Phew.. Also I've compared 3DM2001 SE scores with my AGP HD 3850 which gets 44485 points, the 7800 GS gets only 37579. That's with an E7600.

Gonna do a video on putting a better cooler on it which will require.. hmm.. some modification!


----------



## qubit (Sep 26, 2022)

Glad the card didn't get destroyed. Very lucky.


----------



## RETROKOMODO (Sep 26, 2022)

I was a tad concerned when initial tests just gave black screens when rendering after re-pasting - but some BIOS defaulting seemed to fix it. I thought the high temps had popped something!



revin said:


> Yes Indeed that's her ! She was a BRUTE !
> Just DONT Furmark it crazly, it cooked my TIM, there is / was a good bit of data that lemonadesoda and I benched thru , I started this card with a 3.4EE chip, then a Q6700
> IIRC I was firmly at 700+ clock, and 1500+ mem . she's boxed up in my attic with a couple of Abit boards
> Great find , please keep us updated on it
> sorry I'm late been too much going on this summer


Hmmm.. interesting. Just running it through Furmark and it says it's a 7950 - which it really isn't!


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Sep 26, 2022)

I have several AGP , will get more pictures , here are a couple of them.

TI4600












ELSA ErazorX + and Revelator 3D glasses - card is still sealed , sorry no pics of it









the wifes 5800 ultra


----------



## RETROKOMODO (Oct 1, 2022)

I finally fitted an Akasa Vortexx Neo cooler to the 7800GS after some fairly hefty cooler modding. All documented for a video of course.. The important thing is - it worked! Of course because of the placement of the chips - one over the other - standard replacement cooler contact was going to be an issue. So I concocted a plan.. I bought a 1mm thick 10cm square copper plate and cut it to the size of the copper base plate on the Vortexx, then sandwiched it in between the cooler and the chips on the card. It'll make sense once you see the video which i'll work on over the weekend. Anyway:

Furmark v1.0.0 run at 1080p for 5 mins:

Stock cooler once re-pasted:  Idle - 38 * Max Load - 58
Akasa Vortexx Neo sandwich: Idle - 34 * Max Load - 50


----------



## RETROKOMODO (Oct 4, 2022)

qubit said:


> Crikey, this is a blast from the past!
> 
> Yeah, post some photos and benchies when you get it.


Well I haven't done that - _Yet_.. Instead I replaced the cooler (which is completely reversible to stock of course) as I mentioned, and here is what I had to do to accomplish this feat of hackery:










Next I think i'll be putting it head to head against my AGP HD 3850 in a benchmark comparison! I expect the 7800 to lose by the way


----------



## qubit (Oct 4, 2022)

@RETROKOMODO nice mod you done there and look forward to the benchmarks. Channel subbed!


----------

